# Mondanità...



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei privilegiata ad avere trovato il Conte e Tubarao ad accoglierti,sono uomini di..mondo,qui'abbiamo anche le maestre,e se ti leggono.....ciao........in bocca al lop


----------

